# Wtb..marble convicts



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

was wondering if anyone breeds and ships marble convicts on this site pm me im in Cincinnati but i will pay for shipping thanks. I also didn't know where to post this topic my bad.


----------



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Found some!


----------

